# Merida's short life - Two dumbo females and one baby male - North Florida rescues



## Marie15 (Mar 14, 2014)

One injured rat's short courageous journey eventually leads to a rescue from pet store abuse Merida's Story...The reason three rats are looking for a home in Florida starts with a special individual I called Merida (for anyone whose seen the Disney movie Brave, you'd understand naming such a tough little spirit the name Merida). While grabbing something from Petsmart one day I passed by the rats and immediately noticed a small cream and white female rat pitifully dragging her hind end into her little hide house. I immediately informed employees and after about fifteen minutes someone finally came over to take a look. One employee admitted to noticing a problem the night before but "forgot to check on her" (i couldn't believe she admitted that in front of me)! I gave them my contact info because I've had rats in the past and felt confident I could provide for a special needs animal like her. Sure enough I received a call the very next day - their vet never even took x-rays in the exam and they were ready to pawn her off. I came to pick her up along with her companion who I saw grooming her, and set them up at my house and made her a vet appointment (since clearly they didn't bother to thoroughly examine her ). After almost two weeks of steroids that the vet had little hope in Merida made miraculous improvements and regained most use of her hind end. I almost cried the first day I watched her discover her new found mobility and freedom - it was a beautiful feeling. In the meantime her companion Saber was really coming out of her shell and becoming one of those little rat monsters who run the house - coming when I called her and chasing the dogs haha! But as quickly as Merida improved, she crashed. One morning she seemed a little "off" and as soon as I got off work that day I rushed her to the vet - she stopped breathing on the exam table. My vet actually put a tiny oxygen mask over her face to bring her back but she was gone, and all the joy of seeing her improve turned to frustration and sadness. The vet said she most likely had other complications and that we could never have expected things to end so quickly. Now Saber was alone, and even though I had considered finding her a home, I wanted her to have a companion. I stopped at a crappy local store one weekend to pick out a feeder rat because I felt that a feeder rat would be in the most need of a loving home with Saber. I did not realize what I got myself into. Apparently this store houses their feeders in aquariums outside under a tarp, and the filth , overcrowding, and despair beneath it was so horrific, that I can promise anyone whose reading this that I have not only reported them, but will follow up on it until something is done. I won't go into detail, but I will mention I even witnessed an employee strike one of the rats to keep her from escaping when he removed the lid. I grabbed a very small rat hanging from his nails to the lid to get out, made a huge socially akward scene, and stormed out. At the time I thought I had grabbed a female buuut he ended up being a little baby male, so as far as companionship goes, I had to yet adopt another rat to attain a female friend for Saber. I now have a pair of female dumbos looking for a loving home, and one very young precious male looking for a home - and it all started with a brave little soul named Merida...Last edited by Marie15; Today at 08:31 PM.Reply * Reply With Quote * * Blog this Post * * *+ Reply to ThreadQuick Navigation Say Hello TopQuick Reply « Previous Thread | Next Thread »Posting PermissionsYou may post new threadsYou may post repliesYou may post attachmentsYou may edit your postsBB code is OnSmilies are On


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

You are such a great person for taking her in and giving her hope. I'm just so sorry in the end she couldn't hang on  that's really tough. And also very glad you decided to try a poor feeder and reported the conditions they were in. We need more people like you. I wish I could offer to take them but I'm at my rat limit and in TX. Can I ask why you are looking to adopt them out instead of keeping them? Just curious.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Where are you located? If you are in Michigan I will greatly consider adopting one, if not both, females. I would love to take in the boy but I can't on good conscious. I can't bear to put one through surgery and risk him dying like my Jasper did just so he can live with my girls. I agree with Andyurgay, you're a wonderful person and the world needs more people like you. I hope the ASPCA brings the hammer down on that shop. Keep us updated.


(Argh i need to read before i comment, sorry about that. I wish i could drive down and take them in. )


----------



## Marie15 (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you guys so much for your kind words and support - it means so much! I wish there was a way to get these girlies up to Michigan! I have a dear friend up there near Detroit - and I know it's quite a ways from here  As wonderful and special as each of them are, I am stretched too thin to provide the attention and out time they need. Saber is such a phenomenal rat - she runs the house, potties in her cage, comes when you call her, chases the dogs, and demands all the attention she can get. I've not yet had even one problem with her chewing anything - she does so well. Her cage mate Sapphire is so sleek and soft, and is less "in your face". She's very friendly but is content to just hang out on the couch. My oldest dog Lila who has always loved rats is having a hard time with Saber because she never leaves her alone (Saber constantly wants to play with the dogs), and she's been getting a little snappy off and on which I've never seen her do with other rats. Between a very physical job that consumes most all of my energy and time (I'm a carnivore and hoofstock keeper at the zoo), and my four dogs who bounce off the walls when I get home, I feel the ratties deserve someone who can give them more. I have the softest spot for rats, and I knew I had to take them in, but I did so hoping to be their bridge between a less fortunate life to their forever home. I have not gotten a companion for the male hoping if someone adopts him he can be a friend for their rat, or they can pick a companion. Of course he and the girls live separately. Besides a previous injury to the end of his tail that is still healing (from the hideous conditions he came from), he is really embracing life and is such a happy and appreciative little being. I remember the day I got him from that place and he inhaled food and water, and then would curl up in my lap - I wish all rats in need could feel safe and loved. It was a tough decision to post them for adoption because they really are wonderful to have around, but I'm trying to be responsible and honest with myself that I have too much on my plate, and if a rat knowledgeable person could provide them with an excellent home and life it would be in everyone's best interest to let them go. It would be so helpful to at least adopt out one of the genders - either the female pair, or the little male since I've started having to split up their out time due to him getting older. Thank you again for your support and time reading this.


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

What a wonderful thing you did. Though Merida had such a short life, she was loved, and that's the most important. She also saved the others through you. Wonderful work!


----------



## Davina_Kurai (Apr 8, 2014)

Where in florida are you located? i have 3 boys and am looking for another boy so they have another companion.. my fiance and i share custody as he lives a bit further than i do at the moment ( he is in st pete and im in tampa) so there is usually an odd rat out so to speak.. i would love to get just one more if possible so that poor little Teddy isnt alone when i take him home ( i spend the weekends with my fiance and go home for work during the week) all three of our boys are sweeties and i am hoping to find another who can complete their mischief!..


----------

